

Ideone.com - code pastebin with execution in many languages - bensummers
http://ideone.com/samples

======
adrinavarro
Much like <http://codepad.org> (codepad), but still interesting.

And hey, does anyone know about "Text"?
<http://ideone.com/samples#sample_lang_62>

~~~
wings
Codepad doesn't support PHP, but this does, which is really nice because I
happen to be learning PHP.

~~~
techietim
It does? <http://codepad.org/bsAADG6v>

~~~
wings
um, wow, how did i miss that??

------
prodigal_erik
I sure hope they're emulating a CPU. I wish we had a kernel good enough to
sandbox untrusted native code, but as far as I know there isn't one. OpenBSD
had at least two local root exploits that we know of, and Linux (which they
claim to be using) is worse off.

------
cellis
What is the difference between Rhino and Spidermo javascript?

~~~
sjs
They are different implementations of standalone JS. Rhino is an interpreter
written in Java while SpiderMonkey is a JIT compiler written in C or C++, I'm
not sure which sorry.

Ideally there would be a CommonJS option as well (using narwhal).

<http://narwhaljs.org/>

<http://commonjs.org/>

------
DanBlake
Im using codepad for a new version of tinypaste. Very cool stuff.

